# Poll: Sat or Sun HIRCR racing



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its been asked before and we even tried it a time or two.We have no plans to change it but here's the question.
Which day would you prefer to race indoors at HIRCR, Sat or Sun?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

A sunday race would be cool so guy's like me that do not wish trade there 1/8 racing for 1/18 racing could come out maybe 1 sunday every 2 months it suck's all the good racing in h-town goes down on the same day!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Wow, I didn't think racing in Houston was going to be a problem this time around, especially this early in the game. The problems in the past have always been due to lack of participation due to so many reasons. But, I never figured the problem being that participation is so great, and there are so many tracks and races going on that we've found it difficult to be at every one. :tongue: 

What if instead of changing the day, we changed the season? Instead of racing being all at the same time, we spread it out so there is racing all year long?


I'm on the fence so I haven't voted yet, but I think I'm leaning Sat. for now.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Something I can vote on!*

For now it will always be that I need to leave before the races are over on Saturday. Our drag racing is on a Sunday every other weekend from HIRC. Sundays work for that. So I Vote

SUNDAYS
Thanks


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

There ain't no changes being done!!!!!! Just asking the question out of curiosity. HIRCR has raced on Sat for about 2 years now and will continue to do the same. As far as people who work on Sat, not much I can do besides maybe stay later. The key word being maybe!!! As far as HIRCR being considered something that might conflict with other race schedules. Thanks for the compliment! We'll continue our every 2 week schedule on Sats as planned. If and or when it grows to where thats not enough I'll hope that someone in town will see the light and have a full blown indoor mini scale racing venue. I would love to see my RCP track and timing system set up full time somewhere!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

By the way, Randy's is discussing opening a full blown indoor sometimes around November. Just as an fyi. I appreciate everything you have done Trey. Sundays would be out for me because just too many family functions, but then again others have game days and work on Sats. For me, Sat got a vote from me. I hesitated in placing a vote because I am new and unsure about how regular I can be. I don't have any plans on dropping minis but my time dedicated to racing is limited. Minis is something I like and doesn't hurt the pocketbook. One weekend I can be there, and another I can't.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok i understand i will just have to wait.It was just an idea to draw more racers.A full blown indoor mini track is already coming should be nov,dec


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

I hear you Ron. My time will be limited even more when my sons baseball starts back up next month .i just hope his tournaments don't fall on hircr weekends,but i will race when i can.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ronborsk said:


> By the way, Randy's is discussing opening a full blown indoor sometimes around November.


actually its more than just discussing. they have already found the place its going in and have already started building


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

so have we.knowing my boss it will be awesome!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i voted sunday just because my dad works on saturday and its hard to get out on a saturday


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I think its interesting how the 18th. scale stuff is taking off. It has been growing nationally for some time, but only recently here in Houston. Mainly because there has been no place to run, or race them.
With the exposier that Trey (HIRCR) and the M&M onroad track and soon to be off road mini track are making, I see no reason that we couldnt have races with over 60 entries in them on a consistant basis.
The key is being consistant and not stepping on each other. With HIRCR, M&M, Randy's, and Mikes all possibly soon having 18th. scale tracks, there is about to be some conflict that will split the action up. The only way it wont is if there is some sort of cooperation between the organizers, and the support of the racers for each of the organizers.
Houston is fickle. We need a series and an organizer for the types of racing that we do. I think HARC will bring lots of racers together at the same time at given venues for off road large scale.
We need to start thinking the same thing for 18th. racing before it all launches and you have 8 - 10 racers racing at 4 different places, instead of 40 racers racing at one organized event at each of the venues.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

if the offroad and onroad tracks at mike are any indacation i beleave the carpet track upstairs will be world class too


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Danny, I've mentioned to several people that as soon as we get at least (3) 1/18 off-road tracks to move around to, I REALLY want to set up another HARC series for 1/18 racing. If you don't want to do it, I don't mind doing the work like I have with HARC nitro racing, but we need at least 3 tracks to participate.....and 4 tracks would be even better!

Houston is, as you said, very fickle! There is a LOT of excitement with the RC scene right now, and it's growing at a rapid pace. I have done my part to try and somewhat organize the gas off-road community & tracks, and SINCERELY hope that the tracks communicate amongst themselves, or we're right back where we started.

This is not pointed at any one track/owner, it is meant for all of them in Houston, so don't curse me out over this, but:

TRACK OWNERS/MANAGERS, IF YOU'RE READING THIS FORUM, YOU HAD BETTER PAY ATTENTION! IF YOU THINK EACH OF YOU CAN JUST DO YOUR OWN THING AND HAVE THE HOUSTON RC SCENE THRIVE, YOU'RE SADLY MISTAKEN! THE DAYS OF THE TRACKS TRYING TO COMPETE WITH EACH OTHER FOR OUR RACING/PURCHASING BUSINESS ARE OVER! IF YOU APPROACH THIS GROWTH THAT IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW WITH THE SAME ATTITUDES AS YOU HAVE IN THE PAST, IT WILL ALL GO RIGHT BACK DOWN THE TUBE! END RESULT = YOUR BUSINESS SUFFERS AS WELL!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Danny, Courtney, you guys are absolutely right! Organization is key!
I was just about to post suggesting what Courtney just stated. That is just what is needed. We have to keep racers in mind, this is what it's all for. With so many tracks going in, it will be difficult, but it can be done if we all work at it and do our own part.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

CV your welcome to take the bull by the horns, and I will assist in any way that you need regarding 18th.
My personal play will be at M&M because I run the races and maintain the 18 tracks over there. So I am full in the big picture.
I think 18th. is going to get crazy big in a hurry once the weather cools off, and the other tracks get built.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

alrighty then! when we get 3 tracks up and running, expect that I will be in talks with the tracks to begin an HARC 1/18 series! Man, I'm already excited! Hurry up Phil and/or Randy's!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna be the preverbial turd in the punchbowl here. Im sorta one of those guys who pick a home track and race there most of the time. Other guys will have their home track based mainly on location and where their friends go. Organizing and setting up a rotation has plenty of merits but also has its drawbacks unless thought out very carefully.

Lets say I only have the time to race at HIRCR. Will I have to wait 6-8 weeks before I have a crowd at my home track?

Mini Scale racing is in its infancy and needs to be treated like a newborn baby! Rash moves and kneejerk reactions too soon could kill the Stork!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh yea, Saturday or Sunday? 3 years ago and up untill about 6 months ago, I would of killed for Sunday racing since I allways worked Saturdays. I missed alot of racing because of work. 

It would be nice to have the option of racing both days! 

That idea could be worked in my previous post, as a subtle hint!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I didnt mean to kill the thread! :slimer: I like playing Devils Advocate sometimes, but I really like these sort of discussions.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I know Gary........no harm taken


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

Racing in houston

danny is doing a great job over at m&m like he did back in the old days with thrc. racing in houston will never be at the level it was back then.plane and simple.and alot of the real racers never get on a lot of these sites to see what is going on. just my two cents..... and yes i do love to race,and i do remember all the great tracks like area 51.fastrak,peerland. had lots of fun.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

Sorry but WE are the Great Racers! I'm sure everyone here knows what I mean.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nothing will ever be the same as it was, but it can be as good or better, just in different ways. 

I for one will do my part to keep the excitement level that we have up and growing. I like the atmosphere that we have both with the 1/18 and the HARC racing, so I will put forth my best effort to keep them fun and growing.

I encourage you all to continue to promote Houston racing in the way that we've done it so far (at least recently), because it seems to be working. That means no uber technical rules, no uber competitiveness, and a focus on the current racers, as well as beginners, and our main selling point: FUN. 

And I don't want to hear any excuses about how you have no pull or voice.......I have done nothing with HARC that anyone else on this board couldn't do! If you don't want to put forth the effort to help, then don't expect things to just stay as good as they are.....eventually it will decline.

Things are going to grow if we just keep showing people how FUN it is! In the past, people have tried to make this like a professional racing scene with pro-racer attitude and image, it ultimately fell apart.....just keep that in mind. Also, continue to encourage your local shops and tracks to try and participate and cooperate with other shops/tracks, as we have all seen in the past few years what competition between shops has done......we lost Fastrak and K&M.....two shops/tracks that were very good at the time.

OK, off my soapbox now.......I just wanted to dispell any negative turns our growth idea has taken!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Todd, PLEASE don't take this the wrong way but I never see you at any of the tracks i raced at here in Houston lately supporting the racing scene and when you post on here it seems as though it is negative about the race scene, about it never going to be the same as it was back then. Racing in Houston IS growing and with a well thought out plan, it CAN be better than it was back then. I was not racing back when THRC was kicking but I have been in the rc scene since the early 90's and many changes were and have been made. I am NOT trying to start anything here and I appreciate your opinions as long with everyone elses. What we need to do is get something orginized like the HARC for all types of racing, I am even including on-road, it has been on a steady decline also. Lets do this guys!!!!! There is ALOT of potential out there!!!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Back in the early 90s turnouts were bigger and more frequent than they were in the THRC days. Just a little FYI for Todd Claunch, Danny didn't just magically do everything right (sorry Danny, no disrespect.) There were other contributing factors considering the fact that there was no other kind of racing that could conflict with nitro. There was no 1/18th and people (most of the fast guys actually) were getting out of electric and getting into nitro. Nitro was relatively new and was booming all over the country and Houston was the same way. Considering all of this and Danny's great job of running THRC contributed to a very good time of racing in Houston.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I disagree with Todd. I've been racing here in Houston since about 91. I've seen it with 70+ racers a night, and I've seen it with 4. Over the years it's been up or down and I have no doubt that trend will continue. I myself am now back into it after taking a several-year hiatus. I guess my question now is...do we want it to grow? I'm sure the track owners do ($$), but myself I don't care about massive numbers of racers. I'm honestly enjoying having fun with the friends I have now. Sure a few more wouldn't hurt, but at this point in my "rc career" I am more interested in just having fun and not be competitive.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

there are more racers now than ever they just dont race as often if they would come out on a regular basies there would be huge club racing turnouts i am so tired if hearing how fun racing used to be guess what it is still fun some how some people get there rc fix on there computers that is the bottom line there is a simple way to fix the houston rc problem go race


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what is a real racer?


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'd like to know that too.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well its been awhile since there was one of these debates and all just cause I wanted to check the intrest in Sun racing! Things that make ya go HMMMM 

Never mind the past, bring on the future!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

o yea sunday LOL


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> what is a real racer?


Yours Truley!!!...hehehehehehe


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i know that paul because you race.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

All of the above is true. More classes now. Remember when truggy didn't exist? MT is relatively new, 1/18 and mini-z also. More places to race. When THRC was booming, that weekend it was the only daytime race in town, then K&M would have Sat night covered. When THRC started to wane you suddenly had b/w 4 or 5 tracks stepping on each other's toes and competing for the same group of racers. That's why the participating HARC tracks aren't scheduling races at their place on HARC weekends when they're not hosting. Gas prices. Used to be a $10 trip to Porter, now it's $20. But, the other thing that's lost in all this is that WE'RE ALL GETTING OLDER! Wives, jobs, kids, church commitments, etc. keep most of us from racing as much as we'd like. With the exception of Paul and Mark M., most of us that are married with children aren't out there racing every weekend.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*real racer?*

I'm one.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

I wouldn't brag about it!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> All of the above is true. More classes now. Remember when truggy didn't exist? MT is relatively new, 1/18 and mini-z also. More places to race. When THRC was booming, that weekend it was the only daytime race in town, then K&M would have Sat night covered. When THRC started to wane you suddenly had b/w 4 or 5 tracks stepping on each other's toes and competing for the same group of racers. That's why the participating HARC tracks aren't scheduling races at their place on HARC weekends when they're not hosting. Gas prices. Used to be a $10 trip to Porter, now it's $20. But, the other thing that's lost in all this is that WE'RE ALL GETTING OLDER! Wives, jobs, kids, church commitments, etc. keep most of us from racing as much as we'd like. With the exception of Paul and Mark M., most of us that are married with children aren't out there racing every weekend.


I LOVE MY WIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> I LOVE MY WIFE!!!!!!!!


Hee hee hee. I knew that would get your attention.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

My wife bought me my 18R. She actually enjoys coming out to the track and watching me race. Not to mention she cooks the fajitas


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Guffinator said:


> My wife bought me my 18R. She actually enjoys coming out to the track and watching me race. Not to mention she cooks the fajitas


My wife doesn't know it but she also helped me buy my cars.....she doesn't go to the track too often,almost never. i guess she figures that is my rehlm....i wish she would though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> My wife bought me my 18R. She actually enjoys coming out to the track and watching me race. Not to mention she cooks the fajitas


Yeah, but that ain't the norm. I've tried and tried to get my wife to come drive one just once. Won't do it. I think she's skeered she'll like it.:wink:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't get my wife in on it either.....she's smart, and has helped my see problems on my car when I'm working on it that I wouldn't have noticed! And she get's excited to see me excited about RC, but she just can't get into it. I think it's a pretty common theme.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

my wife will drive my cars at home but not at the track


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont have a wife!!! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I remember the old "Biff Racing Team" days. I will NEVER go through that again!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Well its been awhile since there was one of these debates and all just cause I wanted to check the intrest in Sun racing! Things that make ya go HMMMM
> 
> Never mind the past, bring on the future!!!


Get rid of those "Waffle Boards" yet? :slimer:
j/k


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*No brag*



Maxx said:


> I wouldn't brag about it!


Just stating the facts. Having a ball while I'm at it! :smile:


----------

